

Simple web app ideas that generate $10 per day - 10dpd

I've launched quite a few iOS apps that are generating around $10 a day. This might not sound like much, but $10 * 10 apps = $100 a day income, or ~$36k a year.<p>What is the easiest way to get a web app up and running that would generate $10 a day.<p>Interested in frameworks, hosting, monetization.
======
callmeed
If you already have iOS apps making money, I'd say the easiest path to
additional revenue would be iOS tutorials/screen casts/code examples. There's
a market for this, I've paid for such things several times. Take a look at:
<http://www.raywenderlich.com/store/ios-apprentice>

Get a Stripe account and a copy of ScreenFlow. Pick 5 new iOS 5 features and
make a tutorial + example app. Then spin up a little Rails/Django app to take
$10 in and spit out a .zip file.

------
efader
Interesting can you share the apps that you have already built?

~~~
willpower101
Second this :)

~~~
jordan3caron
third it!

~~~
sathishmanohar
Fourth it

~~~
stfu
Fifth it ;)

~~~
inportb
Sixth it :D

------
RobIsIT
"What is the easiest way to get a web app up and running that would generate
$10 a day?"

Solve a problem.

Take a close look at stable, non-tech industries to figure out a common
problem that a number of businesses inside of them share. Ensure that your
solution will save / earn the company more than $10 a day.

------
niico
Its most likely that you would need to build at least 20-30 apps that some of
them will make 1 or 2$ a day.

I would recommend to focus on 1 app only and put all your coding, marketing,
promoting and design chips in this app.

------
profitbaron
First of all, congratulations on building a few apps that are generating
$10/day - some people have never made t this far and have given up before they
have reached this point.

With regards, to building _more_ apps, in my opinion it is easier to build 1
app/site that makes $100/day than it is to create, manage, operate 10
apps/sites that make $10 each per day however, this is hard to say without
knowing your existing apps.

There are several factors for the fact that 1 is better than 10+ in my opinion
including, the fact that they will all require maintenance, management,
promotion, support etc and this is time consuming especially, if you are
operating 10+ sites/apps. I have seen people attempt to do this and they have
managed to a certain point but then it becomes problematic, even on small
scales with 100 sites producing $1 each/ day and have eventually merged them
all into one since, it is far easier to manage 1 bigger site/app.

However, if you are really determined to build 10 apps that produce $10
each/day then there are loads of ways of doing this but, it depends which
route you would rather go down i.e. FREE apps which are monetized with ads &
even in-app purchases or PAID apps which can also be monetized with in-app
purchases.

Likewise, you should have a look at PhoneGap - <http://phonegap.com/> with
regards to a framework etc since, you can build and easily deploy your app to
multiple platforms (increasing your revenue streams) since it would be easier
for you to launch your existing apps onto Android, Windows Platform and
BlackBerry's etc.

Again, without knowing your existing apps, I can't really say if you should
solely focus on scaling these up to producing more revenue and expanding them
or launching a "bigger" type of app which can make $100+ per day since, whilst
I have highlighted in my opinion that it is easier to have one core focus
there are also certain aspects which can limit their expansion strategies.

